# 5hp Briggs, cant figure out linkage spring...help!?



## rboarderi (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a 5hp Briggs engine, number 135212-0196-01. I cannot figure out how to connect the spring or even if I have the right spring. I have a manual throttle adjustment on this engine and I cannot figure out how the spring connects to make the throttle adjustment work. Can anyone help me out with this and let me know how it should all be connected. I am attaching a few pictures for reference.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I believe that I have a similar motor; in fact I was just tilling with it a couple of minutes ago. Their is a "pull" spring that runs from a slot the in the throttle shaft assembly to a protrusion on the motor; it's about 2" long. Maybe this parts list will help (part #232A):

Parts and Diagrams for Briggs and Stratton 135212-0196-01


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Dug up the little-used digital camera; It's just a "snapshot" one so forgive the quality here (I could have done much better with my old 35 mm Nikon).


----------

